# Pose d'acl par un éditeur de texte



## jcezanna54 (26 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour ,
A chaque fois que j'utilise coteditor sur un de mes scripts, je me retrouve avec un message d'erreur :


```
$ ~/bin/createMenu.sh
-bash: /Users/jrc/bin/createMenu.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Operation not permitted
$ ~/bin/macosx/acl.sh /Users/jrc/bin/createMenu.sh
+ xattr /Users/jrc/bin/createMenu.sh
com.apple.lastuseddate#PS
com.apple.metadata:kMDLabel_5ayzl562sw3uslkbhebkzftn6e
com.apple.quarantine
```
Dès que j'enlève ces acl, évidemment tout refonctionne.
Si je fais une modif du fichier et que je le sauve, les acl sont reposés.

J'utilisais coteditor auparavant sans problème mais j'ai dû le recharger (toujours depuis l'app store)
Je l'ai supprimé puis réinstallé, et le problème persiste.
Toute idée est la bienvenue
Cordialement


----------



## jcezanna54 (27 Décembre 2021)

Après avoir supprimé coteditor en utilisant appcleaner, j'ai fait un autre test :
j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers relatifs à coteditor dans /var/db/reciipts et autre ~/Library
Mais le problème reste entier.
Il y a certainement dans le système, un dispositif qui indique qu'il faut se méfier de coteditor, mais comme je le télécharge de l'app store, je ne vois vraiment pas.
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences système "sécurité et confidentialité", notamment sur la partie "fichiers et dossiers". Coteditor n'est parrement pas cité dans les préférences système.

Autre détail, la même chose arrive sur un fichier non script ne contenant que du texte.

Si quelqu'un peut faire le test sous Monterey avec un fichier texte.
Merci
Cordialement,


----------

